# need air filter



## venombit (Nov 10, 2015)

Today I bought a very nice Ariens snowblower, runs great, but need an air filter assembly. What I mean by an air filter assembly is from the carb out. It is a model # 922020, I believe a 20,000 series? Anybody have any idea where to get one? When I called Ariens they said I need to call Tecumseh. It looks like some of the pictures I've seen of it it looks very different from a normal air filter assembly. It is a Tecumseh 5 hp with an electric start. Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

do you mean heater box? shouldnt be a "filter" so to speak.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Snowblowers don't use air filters. They ice up and restrict air flow.
All there is is a heater box that partially closes the muffler to prevent carb icing.
See part #96 in diagram.

http://www.partstree.com/parts/toro...-h50-65504s-5-h-p-snowthrower-model-no-38040/


----------



## venombit (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Venombit, you're:welcome:


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Snowblowers don't use air filters. They ice up and restrict air flow.
> 
> 
> ]


Not all.
My "Classic" 1963 Snow Bird has an air filter.


----------



## venombit (Nov 10, 2015)

I made some calls this morning about the heater box and the part is no longer available. Would anybody have one or some pictures so I could fabricate one? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a couple heater boxes. Could you take a picture of the carb, so I can tell if the ones I have are correct.


----------



## venombit (Nov 10, 2015)

I sure will. Thanks!


----------



## venombit (Nov 10, 2015)

I have the two photos but cannot figure out how to post them here. Copy and paste doesn't work. Do you have a phone I could text them to or an email to forward them? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

venom, you should be able to put pics on a pc then click on " go advanced" then " manage attachments". if not, photo bucket etc is a good option.


----------



## venombit (Nov 10, 2015)

*Ariens heater box missing*

Here are the photos of the missing heater box. Thanks for teaching me how to post these.


----------



## venombit (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks, that worked.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

I had a 1969 22000 series that my father in law now has. You can see the thread here, it shows the box you need from the top view. http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/25409-scored-1969-ariens-model-22999-a.html

Also, Scot's page shows some side views of other 22000 series blowers The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

From the looks of your picture it looks your machine is also missing the primer screw, spring and knob. You may not need it but old very cold days it come in handy, it basically is a "super choke" by cutting off more air to the engine. Here is a picture of another, it looks a little newer that what would be on your model but it does the same thing. http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/30713-carb-question-primer-v-s-no-primer-2.html


----------

